# Hexarelin and GHRP 2



## Duc999 (Jun 12, 2010)

Gentlemen.

Can both of these be drawn into the same syringe just prior to shooting?

Thanks.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Any particular reason why your using two ghrp's concurrently and one not one of them with a ghrh?


----------



## Duc999 (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi.

I'm not using the two at the same time.

Its just my over active brain, I was wondering if the two amino chains when mixed together would become inert or changed some how.

I have been looking at mixing & matching, Hexarelin and GHRP look like they work via different pathways.

I have not come to any conclusion as of yet as there is lots of conflicting evidence and even more literature to read.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Duc999 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm not using the two at the same time.
> 
> ...


Any links to the studies on the different pathways theory?

I wouldn't mind trying some hex for once a day boom dosing to try n see how that worked


----------



## Duc999 (Jun 12, 2010)

http://jcem.endojournals.org/cgi/content/full/86/7/3279

http://www.springerlink.com/content/l4005r31725n6515/

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/14669829

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9285939

http://jcem.endojournals.org/cgi/content/full/84/7/2489

http://www.eje.org/cgi/content/abstract/136/5/445

I'm still digesting & dissecting the above.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

I'll get a look at them over the weekend, thanks mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Duc999 (Jun 12, 2010)

There is more, I should try save the links, as & when I read them.


----------

